# New England Sea Smoke this AM



## D-B-J (Feb 14, 2016)

So, this is not something you see too often around Southern New England.  There was only one day last year with good sea-smoke, and this years show was this morning. It's been frigid since Friday, but this morning the temp was -10, with windchills below -30 on the shoreline.  I was up early, and at Point Judith lighthouse by about 6.  Found a spot to set up, and started shooting. 

The pre-sunrise light was amazing




RSP_0127 by f_one_eight, on Flickr




RSP_0171 by f_one_eight, on Flickr

I was bundled up in so many layers, but ended up being pretty comfortable. My fingers and toes were a bit numb by the time I got back to the car, but it wasn't too bad. Nothing a heated seat and hot air couldn't fix. 




RSP_0154 by f_one_eight, on Flickr

The golden color from the sun peaking over the clouds was to die for.




RSP_0283 by f_one_eight, on Flickr

And after all the fun, we went over to Newport and I stopped on the Jamestown Verrazano bridge to snap a few of this little spark-plug. 




RSP_0445-Edit by f_one_eight, on Flickr


All in all, I'd call it a successful morning of shooting--the first time back since my camera went for a swim.  My  gear seemed to perform just fine, although the VC or AF made a high pitched whine once or twice, but I assume that's from the oil inside the lens becoming viscous in the extreme cold. 

Best,
Jake


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice shots!  How did you end up making out with your insurance?


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 14, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Nice shots!  How did you end up making out with your insurance?



Thanks!  The insurance company was great, and the repairs actually cost just a bit more than my deductible, so I ended up opting to pay outright rather than make a claim. 

Best,
Jake


----------



## KmH (Feb 14, 2016)

I had to look it up - Sea Smoke.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 15, 2016)

KmH said:


> I had to look it up - Sea Smoke.



That's it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 15, 2016)

Bumps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pip_dog (Feb 16, 2016)

154 is sweet, the bird really makes it. Congrats on the good insurance.


----------



## Kalyt (Feb 17, 2016)

The last picture is clearly my favorite. In my opinion it has it has the best composition, and is also where things are happening. You really sense what sea smoke is, and see how intens it is. I would really like to see this picture in color, is it an option?


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 17, 2016)

Kalyt said:


> The last picture is clearly my favorite. In my opinion it has it has the best composition, and is also where things are happening. You really sense what sea smoke is, and see how intens it is. I would really like to see this picture in color, is it an option?




Sadly, that is not an option.  This was shot closer to 8:30, after sunrise, and the sun was high enough that the color was really dull and washed out.  The conversion really brought out the intensity and contrast in the image. Thanks for the kind words 

Best,
Jake


----------



## Kalyt (Feb 17, 2016)

D-B-J said:


> Kalyt said:
> 
> 
> > The last picture is clearly my favorite. In my opinion it has it has the best composition, and is also where things are happening. You really sense what sea smoke is, and see how intens it is. I would really like to see this picture in color, is it an option?
> ...


 
Ah I see. But it defiantly looks great in BW!


----------



## runnah (Feb 17, 2016)

Watch out for Kraken


----------



## limr (Feb 17, 2016)

The last two are the winners for me. Really nice!


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 17, 2016)

runnah said:


> Watch out for Kraken



I saw no Kraken....


----------



## runnah (Feb 18, 2016)

D-B-J said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out for Kraken
> ...



Sirens? Merpeople? White whales?

And you call yourself a marine biologist


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 18, 2016)

runnah said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Well I did see hooded mergansers and herring gulls and buffleheads... No mythical creatures though...

And I'm on my masters in Biological Oceanography now [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 19, 2016)

Bumps for a bit more critique?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 20, 2016)

D-B-J said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out for Kraken
> ...



Ahhh.. Kraken-lackin'.


----------



## rightup (Feb 20, 2016)

I see a Mamiya 645 in shot #3? Is this the camera used?


----------



## beachrat (Feb 20, 2016)

I fished the area in the early 90's.
The bass got smoked. 
I like the shots.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 20, 2016)

rightup said:


> I see a Mamiya 645 in shot #3? Is this the camera used?




I don't yet have the film processed from this shoot. The images you see above are all from my D800.  I'm not sure the Mamiya even works perfectly--I have a roll of tri-x that's getting processed now, and if that comes out well I'll send the roll of Portra I used this day to get processed too. 

Jake


----------



## rightup (Feb 21, 2016)

D-B-J said:


> rightup said:
> 
> 
> > I see a Mamiya 645 in shot #3? Is this the camera used?
> ...


Yes, my 645j body is in parts on kitchen counter to see if I can fix, but it's a wrap - it will never advance film again. So I'm shopping. Looking at D700 and A6000.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 21, 2016)

limr said:


> The last two are the winners for me. Really nice!



Thanks Limr! I just sent out to have the black and white lighthouse printed on metal


----------



## in2thewild (Mar 21, 2016)

I love the last one with the lighthouse; it's really beautiful.


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 30, 2016)

in2thewild said:


> I love the last one with the lighthouse; it's really beautiful.



Thanks! It's such a favorite I printed it on metal [emoji7]


----------



## Watchful (Mar 30, 2016)

We call that fog.


----------



## in2thewild (Apr 1, 2016)

D-B-J said:


> in2thewild said:
> 
> 
> > I love the last one with the lighthouse; it's really beautiful.
> ...



Great.  It looks great in BW. It's the kind of photo I imagine seeing in a frame on a wall!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 3, 2016)

in2thewild said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > in2thewild said:
> ...




It doesn't look half bad on the wall [emoji5]


----------

